
Facebook releases tools to help detect memory leaks in iOS apps - caxtine
https://code.facebook.com/posts/583946315094347
======
GPstrucha
Hey everyone, my name is Greg. I have been working on releasing
FBRetainCycleDetector, FBAllocationTracker and FBMemoryProfiler and am very
excited we can share them with all of you today. These tools helped us fix a
number of problems in our own codebase. I’m happy to answer any questions you
might have.

